# NYC Hospital-Based Ambulances



## thegreypilgrim (Jun 8, 2010)

I've already run a search for this, but was unable to find anything.

As I understand, FDNY*EMS seems to subcontract some areas of the city to other hospital-based and private ambulance services. 

I plan on applying to medical school at some point in the near future, and will likely be applying to several out of state schools, including those in the NYC area. So, I'm wondering if it's possible to work for one of the hospital-based services on a part-time basis. I checked with FDNY, but they only offer full-time employment, and I'm absolutely finished with private services (and yes I realize that the hospital-based ones are technically "private").

So, what's the scheduling like? Is the pay at least decent? I know NYC medics are some of the most underpaid in the country, but from what I understand the hospital-based services tend to offer better wages. I'm really just looking for something I'd be able to do on a _*very*_ part-time basis during med school (at least during the more manageable phases of it).

Thanks to all for their replies.


----------



## firecoins (Jun 8, 2010)

Its very hard to get into a hospital.  Its not impossible.  If you have 911 experience, it will help alot.

Alot of the hospitals pay a private company to do their 911 ambulance services.  Transcare and SeniorCare for the most part.   

NYC hospital based Medics are some of the highest paid in the country.  This is offset by NY being one of the costliest to live in.  

NJ is very close. All Jersey Medics are hospital based. Jersey Medical Center, UMDNJ, Hackensack, Hoboken medical center, and Englewood are all very close.  They are well paid. 

Which medical school are you applying to?


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Jun 9, 2010)

firecoins said:


> Its very hard to get into a hospital.  Its not impossible.  If you have 911 experience, it will help alot.
> 
> Alot of the hospitals pay a private company to do their 911 ambulance services.  Transcare and SeniorCare for the most part.
> 
> NYC hospital based Medics are some of the highest paid in the country.  This is offset by NY being one of the costliest to live in.


Thanks for your input. Are there any particular services you'd recommend? How large are the coverage areas? Can you work part-time or per diem? I've looked at REMSCO for the protocols/scope of practice info, but what is it like working as a medic in NYC? The good and bad and "nitty gritty" of it I suppose.



> NJ is very close. All Jersey Medics are hospital based. Jersey Medical Center, UMDNJ, Hackensack, Hoboken medical center, and Englewood are all very close.  They are well paid.


 Thanks again. Will look into these.



> Which medical school are you applying to?


Not sure as this is sort of a long way off - at least 3 years. Just trying to research where I might be able to work in some of the areas I'm thinking of applying. As for NY med schools, possibly NYU, Columbia, or the SUNY system. Wherever I can get in, to be quite honest.


----------



## firecoins (Jun 9, 2010)

thegreypilgrim said:


> Thanks for your input. Are there any particular services you'd recommend? How large are the coverage areas? Can you work part-time or per diem? I've looked at REMSCO for the protocols/scope of practice info, but what is it like working as a medic in NYC? The good and bad and "nitty gritty" of it I suppose.


Its pretty cool.  The good is you will see alot critical patients and alot of nonsense. The bad is FDNY supervisors can be hard to get along with for non FDNY medics.  

 .




> Not sure as this is sort of a long way off - at least 3 years. Just trying to research where I might be able to work in some of the areas I'm thinking of applying. As for NY med schools, possibly NYU, Columbia, or the SUNY system. Wherever I can get in, to be quite honest.


NYU has hospital based medics but they have outsourced them to Transcare.  Transcare may give you nonsense about doing transport first before 911.  So you MAY have to spend first year of med school doing the transport thing before being allowed to do the 911 medic thing at NYU.  

Colombia does have its own EMS division both transport and 911.  Its takes at least 1 year to get into either and you must know somebody. Their transport division is considered a hot job because you go everywhere picking up critical patients to go to Colombia. Alot critical patients end up at that facility from across the NY/NJ tristate area.  Their NICU/PICU is well known.     

If you are at Coloumbia, you could easily get across the GW bridge to Jersey. Englewood hospital is less than 5 miles from Colombia. You can easily work as a per diem medic in a 911 system in one the richest Suburnan communities in the country. Plus you cover Fort Lee and the Jersey portion of the GW bridge.   It would be nice to speak Korean in this area as well. 

I don;t Brooklyn that much but their are several hospital based EMS divisions.


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Jun 12, 2010)

firecoins said:


> Its pretty cool.  The good is you will see alot critical patients and alot of nonsense. The bad is FDNY supervisors can be hard to get along with for non FDNY medics.


I see. Is that because of turf issues or "who's the bigger badass" type stuff? How often do you have to deal with FDNY supervisors as a non-FDNY medic?



> NYU has hospital based medics but they have outsourced them to Transcare.  Transcare may give you nonsense about doing transport first before 911.  So you MAY have to spend first year of med school doing the transport thing before being allowed to do the 911 medic thing at NYU.


Honestly I wouldn't mind that so long as the transfers involved at least somewhat interesting medical cases as opposed to insurance-related repatriations or such things.



> Colombia does have its own EMS division both transport and 911.  Its takes at least 1 year to get into either and you must know somebody. Their transport division is considered a hot job because you go everywhere picking up critical patients to go to Colombia. Alot critical patients end up at that facility from across the NY/NJ tristate area.  Their NICU/PICU is well known.


Maybe I'm just looking in the wrong place, but all I've been able to find for Columbia U is this which appears to be a student-based BLS service that operates within the campus and on a volunteer basis - a similar program exists over here at UCLA. A further search revealed that New York-Presbyterian Hospital is the teaching hospital associated with Columbia, but I can't really find anything on their ambulance service...(maybe I'm just an incompetent practitioner of Google-fu). :sad:



> If you are at Coloumbia, you could easily get across the GW bridge to Jersey. Englewood hospital is less than 5 miles from Colombia. You can easily work as a per diem medic in a 911 system in one the richest Suburnan communities in the country. Plus you cover Fort Lee and the Jersey portion of the GW bridge.   It would be nice to speak Korean in this area as well.


That would be a nice gig to be sure, but isn't EMS in NJ sort of in the midst of a chaotic meltdown? To put it mildly...


----------



## Veneficus (Jun 12, 2010)

*just so you know*

1 medic and one basic I worked with picked up some hours in EMS. (both 911 and private) but they were only able to do it on extended holidays or 1 ay a week. 

Beware that a full semester of medical school is more than double the credit load of full time undergrad.


----------



## thegreypilgrim (Jun 12, 2010)

Veneficus said:


> 1 medic and one basic I worked with picked up some hours in EMS. (both 911 and private) but they were only able to do it on extended holidays or 1 ay a week.
> 
> Beware that a full semester of medical school is more than double the credit load of full time undergrad.


I am aware. Just trying to see what my options might be...which very well could be just squeezing out an existence based off of Stafford loans.


----------



## firecoins (Jun 12, 2010)

I know various people who went to school and worked a shift a week as a medic so its possible. They also picked up medic shifts during holidays and inbetween semesters. They all passed.

Whether its advisable or not is another question.


----------



## DrParasite (Jun 13, 2010)

thegreypilgrim said:


> Maybe I'm just looking in the wrong place, but all I've been able to find for Columbia U is this which appears to be a student-based BLS service that operates within the campus and on a volunteer basis - a similar program exists over here at UCLA. A further search revealed that New York-Presbyterian Hospital is the teaching hospital associated with Columbia, but I can't really find anything on their ambulance service...(maybe I'm just an incompetent practitioner of Google-fu). :sad:


while usually I hate using wikipedia as a reputable source:
"NewYork-Presbyterian Emergency Medical Services
A NewYork-Presbyterian ambulance

NewYork-Presbyterian Emergency Medical Services (NYP-EMS) is the largest hospital-based ambulance service in the City of New York. [citation needed] Since 1981, NYP-EMS has been one of the largest participants in the New York City 911 system. NYP-EMS also operates critical care transport ambulances throughout the New York City Metropolitan Area. The service is licensed to operate in the 5 counties of New York City, Westchester, Putnam, and Dutchess counties in New York, and in the state of New Jersey for Basic Life Support and Specialty Care Transport. In addition to providing emergency and non-emergency ambulance services, either through the New York City 911 system on through the NYP-EMS Communications Center at Weill Cornell Medical Center, NYP-EMS provides stand-by EMS services for events throughout the New York City area, including the Avon Walk for Breast Cancer and the NYC Triathlon.[citation needed]

NYP-EMS is also a New York State Department of Health-approved training center for EMT and Paramedic programs, several of which are approved for college-level credit by the New York State Department of Education. NYP-EMS operates one of the largest American Heart Association Emergency Cardiac Care training centers in New York. [citation needed]

NYP-EMS also maintains a Special Operations team trained in hazardous materials decontamination and technical rescue. This team, accompanied by several Weill Cornell Physicians, provided rescue and relief support on the Gulf Coast of Mississippi in the aftermath of Hurricane Katrina in 2005. Most recently, the team decontaminated 28 patients after the 2007 New York City steam explosion in Midtown Manhattan on July 18, 2007. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NewYor...wYork-Presbyterian_Emergency_Medical_Services



thegreypilgrim said:


> That would be a nice gig to be sure, but isn't EMS in NJ sort of in the midst of a chaotic meltdown? To put it mildly...


to put it mildly, absolutely not.  it's overworked, underfunded, and under-supported by the legislature, and there has been talk of an overhaul on the way (like there is is the current health care system).  

but to say it is in the midst of a chaotic meltdown is  complete and utter hyperbole


----------



## mikeN (Jun 13, 2010)

I did my medic ride time with the FDNY they explained that hospitals cover about 40% of NYC's 911 calls.  For the most part, it seems that the hospitals prefer FDNY work experience before hiring.


----------



## firecoins (Jun 13, 2010)

The hospitals do prefer urban 911 experience.  FDNY or others.


----------

